# Shingles Vaccine Diagnosis



## Lorene (Dec 31, 2007)

Which diagnosis code would you use to bill Medicare for the administration of a shingles vaccine? V05.4 (because shingles is caused by the same varicella virus that causes chickenpox) or V04.89 (immunization against a viral disease)?


----------



## RLS (Feb 1, 2008)

V048.9 or V05.8 depending on carrier. I went with V048.9


----------



## rthames052006 (Feb 1, 2008)

Lorene said:


> Which diagnosis code would you use to bill Medicare for the administration of a shingles vaccine? V05.4 (because shingles is caused by the same varicella virus that causes chickenpox) or V04.89 (immunization against a viral disease)?



We use v04.89 and have no problems with getting pd by any of our carriers.

Roxanne Thames, CPC


----------

